
Covid-19 no longer a high consequence infectious disease in the UK - walterbell
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/high-consequence-infectious-diseases-hcid#status-of-covid-19
======
hnburnsy
Like to UK government site...

[https://www.gov.uk/guidance/high-consequence-infectious-
dise...](https://www.gov.uk/guidance/high-consequence-infectious-diseases-
hcid)

>As of 19 March 2020, COVID-19 is no longer considered to be a high
consequence infectious diseases (HCID) in the UK.

The 4 nations public health HCID group made an interim recommendation in
January 2020 to classify COVID-19 as an HCID. This was based on consideration
of the UK HCID criteria about the virus and the disease with information
available during the early stages of the outbreak. Now that more is known
about COVID-19, the public health bodies in the UK have reviewed the most up
to date information about COVID-19 against the UK HCID criteria. They have
determined that several features have now changed; in particular, more
information is available about mortality rates (low overall), and there is now
greater clinical awareness and a specific and sensitive laboratory test, the
availability of which continues to increase.

The Advisory Committee on Dangerous Pathogens (ACDP) is also of the opinion
that COVID-19 should no longer be classified as an HCID.

~~~
hnburnsy
Sorry thought this was a different link.

------
lonelappde
Pointless rules lawyering.

It's delisted because it doesn't

>typically has a high case-fatality rate

But they don't have a criterion for "massive case rate"

So they are ignoring half the product "case fatality rate * case incident
rate" and ignoring the effect of overwhelming medical resources causing
increasing fatality rate.

